#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU GPON FIBERHOME AN5506-01A MINI, alguém usa!??? funcionamento???

## RafaelDalligna

Bom dia pessoal, estamos implantando a rede óptica somente agora!! porem algumas duvidas quanto a ONU, a OLT é fiberhome, alguém usa este modelo de ONU FIBERHOME AN5506-01A MINI, funciona bem? problemas ?? relatos?? 

abraços!!

----------


## avatar52

Eu tenho um pouco mais de 1 mil ONU 5506-01A e 5506-01A1 na rede e não tenho nenhum problema, em bridge são fantásticas.

----------


## cometa

Você tem o firmware mais dos dois modelos para compartilhar?

----------


## avatar52

Devo ter no meu repositório local, vou procurar e posto aqui. 

Não tive nenhuma necessidade de atualizar firmware de ONU nenhuma até agora, e veja que trabalho VoIP na FiberHome.

----------


## jcmaster85

Tenho por volta de umas 200 funcionando sem problemas.

----------


## Zeroberto

Senhores,
Como alternativa, a Digistar oferece sua ONU Bridge, GRG-21000 (segue link abaixo), com preço competitivo, certificado 100% Anatle, desenvolvimento e produção nacional, com venda direta à ISPs em lote mínimo de 30 peças. Compatibilidade com Fiberhome desde que a OLT esteja habilitada para aceitar ONUs de terceiros. Para consulta de preço e maiores detalhes, por favor, encaminhar email para [email protected] com seu cnpj e dados de contato.
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...grg-21000.html
Sds,

----------


## jcmaster85

> Eu tenho um pouco mais de 1 mil ONU 5506-01A e 5506-01A1 na rede e não tenho nenhum problema, em bridge são fantásticas.


Bom dia @*avatar52* , você possui os firmwares das versões A8G e A9G para atualização? estou tendo um problema estranho aqui, mesmo com elas em bridge ficam desconectando o PPPoE, é algo imperceptível para o cliente porem é muito chato, cai cerca de 2 segundo e volta, se quer troca o Ip do PPPoE, mas fica dando log toda hora no sistema, já passou por isso ou algo parecido? notei que isso acontece bastante com roteadores D-Links que começam com MAC A0, penso que pode ser alguma coisa na tabela de MACs que a ONU não esta repassando direito, pode ser que tenha alguma coisa haver ou talvez não, como você tem bastante unidades em produção poderia me dar um caminho. Grato pela atenção.

----------


## alisonmallmann

Utilizo, trabalha muito bem, não me da problema algum, sendo que algumas AN5516-01A normal me da umas dores de cabeça de vez em quando.

----------


## avatar52

Para o firmware A8G acho que não tenho e estou na procura. Tenho um compartilhamento de arquivos da WDC que tem bastante arquivos de atualização, tente procurar.

----------


## diogo25

> Bom dia @*avatar52* , você possui os firmwares das versões A8G e A9G para atualização? estou tendo um problema estranho aqui, mesmo com elas em bridge ficam desconectando o PPPoE, é algo imperceptível para o cliente porem é muito chato, cai cerca de 2 segundo e volta, se quer troca o Ip do PPPoE, mas fica dando log toda hora no sistema, já passou por isso ou algo parecido? notei que isso acontece bastante com roteadores D-Links que começam com MAC A0, penso que pode ser alguma coisa na tabela de MACs que a ONU não esta repassando direito, pode ser que tenha alguma coisa haver ou talvez não, como você tem bastante unidades em produção poderia me dar um caminho. Grato pela atenção.


Esta acontecendo a mesma coisa cmg, ela para e volta a funcionar, no começo achei que era o Dbm estava muito baixo, mais não era. Se alguém souber de alguma coisa para poder ajudar.

----------

